# Smoothing rough concrete slab



## WilliamC (Feb 18, 2007)

I came back from cleaning out the house i bought last week (2 day clean up job) and part of the cleanup was removing all the carpeting and most of the kitchen cabinetry. The kitchen is a step-up from the living room area, aprox 3-4 inches, and along the wall that borders the two of them there is a very rough area the entire length... 14 feet or so. It's almost as so the framing boards for the slab leaked and it built up along this wall. It's not bad bad, but it's a long run as i said. When the room had carpeting it covered it up ( out of site out of mind) but I would like to lay hard wood flooring instead. 

I was hoping i can use a hammer/chisel to get it down to a rough smoother surface then finish it off with a Rub brick or something. I can always come back later with some self leveling concrete as the whole room needs it anyway. the side wall part of the slab can propably be finished off with some type of morter since baseboards will cover that anyway.

I was hoping to have some photos to show but forgot to bring my camera with me (actually forgot i took it out the truck). Any thoughts, Ideas, Experiences any of you have will be helpful.


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a small manageable chipping hammer, a Bosch that I use with chisels.
The chipping hammer makes quick work out of situations like you describe. 
You can rent one that's larger and get a chisel with it, 
you'll be surprised how fast it will get to work with steady even pressure.


----------

